# madwifi Treiber unter Red Hat 9 HILFE!



## reweiss (27. Februar 2006)

Hi @ all Ich brauche HILFEEEEEEE

Bus jetzt habe ich alles hinbekommen. ich kann den madwifi Treiber problemlos Comilieren. Aber wenn ich "make install" mache kommt das:

(export MODULEPATH=/lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net; /sbin/depmod -ae)
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/ath_hal.o
depmod: proc_dointvec
depmod: unregister_sysctl_table
depmod: register_sysctl_table
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/ath_pci.o
depmod: __kfree_skb
depmod: alloc_skb
depmod: pskb_expand_head
depmod: ether_setup
depmod: pci_free_consistent
depmod: alloc_etherdev
depmod: unregister_netdev
depmod: alloc_netdev
depmod: skb_copy
depmod: pci_alloc_consistent
depmod: proc_dointvec
depmod: unregister_sysctl_table
depmod: register_netdev
depmod: skb_over_panic
depmod: softnet_data
depmod: proc_dointvec_minmax
depmod: irq_stat
depmod: register_sysctl_table
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/wlan.o
depmod: register_netdevice
depmod: __netdev_watchdog_up
depmod: eth_type_trans
depmod: __kfree_skb
depmod: alloc_skb
depmod: pskb_expand_head
depmod: skb_under_panic
depmod: skb_realloc_headroom
depmod: unregister_netdevice
depmod: create_proc_entry
depmod: skb_copy
depmod: wireless_send_event
depmod: netif_receive_skb
depmod: proc_dostring
depmod: request_module
depmod: proc_mkdir
depmod: PDE
depmod: proc_dointvec
depmod: unregister_sysctl_table
depmod: dev_alloc_name
depmod: dev_queue_xmit
depmod: ___pskb_trim
depmod: remove_proc_entry
depmod: netif_rx
depmod: skb_over_panic
depmod: proc_net
depmod: dev_close
depmod: skb_clone
depmod: dev_open
depmod: irq_stat
depmod: register_sysctl_table
depmod: skb_copy_expand
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/wlan_acl.o
depmod: irq_stat
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/wlan_ccmp.o
depmod: crypto_alloc_tfm
depmod: skb_under_panic
depmod: crypto_cipher_setkey
depmod: ___pskb_trim
depmod: skb_over_panic
depmod: crypto_free_tfm
depmod: mem_map
depmod: crypto_cipher_encrypt
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/wlan_scan_ap.o
depmod: irq_stat
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/wlan_scan_sta.o
depmod: irq_stat
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/wlan_tkip.o
depmod: skb_under_panic
depmod: ___pskb_trim
depmod: skb_over_panic
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-31.9/net/wlan_wep.o
depmod: skb_under_panic
depmod: ___pskb_trim
depmod: skb_over_panic
make -C ./tools install || exit 1
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/madwifi-ng/tools'
install -d /usr/local/bin
for i in athstats 80211stats athkey athchans athctrl athdebug 80211debug wlanconfig; do \
install $i /usr/local/bin/$i; \
strip /usr/local/bin/$i; \
done
install -d /usr/local/man/man8
install -m 0644 man/*.8 /usr/local/man/man8
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/madwifi-ng/tools'
[root@localhost madwifi-ng]#

Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich machen kann. Ich habe auf der madwifi Seite gelesen das ich in der Kernel config eine Variable auf N setzten muß habe ich auch gemacht! den Kernel neu compiliert, rechner neu gestartet und den Treiber neu Compiliert. Aber das gleiche Problem! Kann mit bitte jemand helfen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2006)

Hast Du den Kernel auch installiert oder nur kompiliert?

Moeglicherweise wird von dem Treiber auch der 2.6er Kernel benoetigt, obwohl ich davon jetzt erstmal weniger ausgehe.


----------



## reweiss (27. Februar 2006)

also meiner Meinung nach nur Kompiliert. Wie installier ich den den dann! Auch mit make install? Bin absoluter Anfänger was Linux angeht! Danke schonmal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2006)

Ich ratter mal kurz die einzelnen Schritte runter, dabei geh ich mal von /usr/src/linux als Heimat der Kernel-Sourcen aus.

```
cd /usr/src/linux
make menuconfig
make
make modules
make modules_install
```
So sind dann schonmal die Module an ihrem Bestimmungsort. Dies sollte uebrigens auch gemacht werden wenn man einen vollkommen statischen Kernel baut damit das entsprechende Modul-Verzeichnis angelegt werden kann. Ansonsten meckert Linux beim booten. Ausserdem gibt's ja auch noch Treiber die es nur als Modul gibt. Z.B. den ATI-Treiber oder NDISWrapper.
So, weiter im Text...
Der Kernel selbst ist nun noch nicht installiert. In der Regel (also auf den meisten Rechnern die Leute so daheim rumstehen haben) findet man den Kernel im Unterverzeichnis *arch/i386/boot*. Der Kernel selbst ist dort die Datei *bzImage*.
Es muss dann also folgendes gemacht werden.

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```
Das Verzeichnis haengt von der Rechner-Architektur ab. Bei einem 64-Bit-System wird der Kernel nicht in i386 sondern in x86_64 zu finden sein.
Hier mal kurz der Inhalt des Verzeichnisses arch um einen groben Ueberblick ueber die unterstuetzten Architekturen zu haben. (Stand: Kernel 2.6.15.4)

```
alpha/  cris/   i386/  m68k/       parisc/   s390/  sparc/    v850/
arm/    frv/    ia64/  m68knommu/  powerpc/  sh/    sparc64/  x86_64/
arm26/  h8300/  m32r/  mips/       ppc/      sh64/  um/       xtensa/
```

/boot/bzImage muss dann noch im Boot-Manager eingetragen werden damit man den neuen Kernel auch booten kann.
Bei LILO sieht das ungefaehr so aus (dies ist nur der Eintrag fuer diesen einen Kernel, den Rest der lilo.conf hab ich ausgelassen):

```
image=/boot/bzImage
root=/dev/sda4
label=Test
read-only
```
Dann mittels *lilo* den Boot-Manager neu in den MBR schreiben und rebooten.

Es sollte uebrigens der neue Kernel erstmal nur hinzugefuegt werden ohne gleich den alten zu entfernen. Den falls der neue Probleme macht steht man erstmal da wenn der alte schon weg ist.


----------

